# MOVING SALE



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COUGAR SOLD</span>


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i ll take the extreme


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2007, 11:16 PM~8005419
> *i ll take the extreme
> *


KOOL, PM ME


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

any trades?????im interested in the 2 chevys


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

PM'ed :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

got any a box chevy for a cheap price


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 30 2007, 11:59 AM~8006938
> *PM'ed :biggrin:
> *


u want that pinto :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 30 2007, 10:15 AM~8007319
> *u want that pinto  :biggrin:
> *



:0


:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8007307
> *got any a box chevy for a cheap price
> *



chEAP ??????????????????


dO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR ASKING FOR ! iT WAS POSTED FOR 60.00 !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol............


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll take that 1500 let me know what the total is to 86404


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 30 2007, 02:13 PM~8009125
> *chEAP  ??????????????????
> dO  YOU    KNOW  WHAT  YOUR  ASKING  FOR  !    iT WAS  POSTED  FOR  60.00 !
> *


thats the lowest price i seen for one yet......


and that i think is with the homie discount..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pm'd  :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

my cousin had one and he sold it for $45


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 30 2007, 10:45 PM~8012760
> *my cousin had one and he sold it for $45
> *


you should have bought it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8012925
> *you should have bought it
> *


x2


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

/\ :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

beto i want that chevy 1500


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 31 2007, 06:14 PM~8018798
> *beto i want that chevy 1500
> *


just waiting to see if Bodine wants it, he pm me first, if not it's yours


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>YES MY MODEL ROOM IS THE SF 49ERS KOLOR...... :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

DAMN IT!!!! why do I have to get paid a week from now,,,lol. Do you have anymore of these?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 31 2007, 11:59 PM~8021048
> *DAMN IT!!!! why do I have to get paid a week from now,,,lol. Do you have anymore of these?
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ONE MORE, LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You get my moneys for the HotRod Chevy Step Side????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 1 2007, 05:20 AM~8021498
> *You get my moneys for the HotRod Chevy Step Side????
> *


Thank you, will ship on Monday


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2007, 07:38 AM~8021571
> *Thank you, will ship on Monday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ROBERTO I NEED A PAINT STAND WHEN YOU GET SOME IN!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 1 2007, 06:25 AM~8021825
> *ROBERTO I NEED A PAINT STAND WHEN YOU GET SOME IN!
> *


I HAVE ONE LEFT. LMK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2007, 11:12 AM~8022940
> *I HAVE ONE LEFT. LMK
> *


HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 1 2007, 09:31 AM~8023064
> *HOW MUCH? :biggrin:
> *


$26.50 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2007, 12:49 PM~8023166
> *$26.50 SHIPPED
> *


sell it yet? If not I will go paypal now.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 1 2007, 06:30 PM~8025832
> *sell it yet? If not I will go paypal now.
> *


STILL HAVE ONE


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 31 2007, 11:37 PM~8020373
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>YES MY MODEL ROOM IS THE SF 49ERS KOLOR...... :biggrin:
> *


let me get the lambo charger off ur hands. what do u accept


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

beto, i sent the payment for the pinto!!! uffin:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 1 2007, 11:41 PM~8026592
> *STILL HAVE ONE
> *


Paypal sent...... :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

beto,is cougar available if so i'll take it for $8 shipped,thx,pm me i'll get M/O out too ya,thx...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jun 2 2007, 04:06 AM~8027603
> *beto,is cougar available if so i'll take it for $8 shipped,thx,pm me i'll get M/O out too ya,thx...
> *


Cougar is yours. My new addy is:

Roberto Ordonez
PO Box 3223
Antioch, Ca. 94531


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+Jun 1 2007, 09:58 PM~8027027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 1 2007, 09:36 PM~8026875
> *let me get the lambo charger off ur hands. what  do u accept
> *


PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8028056
> *PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER
> *


ok ill tell my mom to fill 1 out


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 2 2007, 10:14 AM~8028480
> *ok ill tell my mom to fill 1 out
> *


KOOL, LET ME KNOW


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You still got the testors Charger Beto ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2007, 10:49 AM~8028604
> *You    still  got  the  testors  Charger  Beto  ?
> *


YES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>YES MY MODEL ROOM IS THE SF 49ERS KOLOR...... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE VERY TOP


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 3 2007, 07:24 AM~8032126
> *TO THE VERY TOP
> *



did ya get my paypal beto?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 3 2007, 08:25 AM~8032522
> *did ya get my paypal beto?
> *


YES I DID, THANK YOU.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 2 2007, 01:58 AM~8027027
> *beto, i sent the payment for the pinto!!! uffin:
> *


When you get it, you should try to build a diorama of the Pinto's natural form.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i wish i could spend some money right now,i see one model that i could use in a build i am on...


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

hey beto im sorry but due to money issues i cant buy the lambo charger im sorry


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 3 2007, 04:58 PM~8034625
> *hey beto im sorry but due to money issues i cant buy the lambo charger im sorry
> *



NO PROBLEM..........TO THE TOP AGAIN...... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NO MORE 61 Converts???? :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 3 2007, 10:27 PM~8036698
> *NO MORE 61 Converts????  :dunno:
> *


NO, BUT PLENTY OF HARDTOPS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I GOT A HARDTOP AS WELL....:biggrin: 

best of luck sellin em beto...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2007, 11:49 AM~8028604
> *You    still  got  the  testors   Charger   Beto  ?
> *


:tears: MY CHARGER.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 07:30 AM~8037896
> *:tears: MY CHARGER.
> *



PRIMO, I THOUGHT YOU WANTED THE MAGNUM "BOOGIE NIGHTS" WITH SKULLS. I WAS BRINGING IT TO THE SHOW.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE VERY VERY TOP


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2007, 12:06 AM~8043215
> *TO THE VERY VERY TOP
> *


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: That magnum is nice i loved that skull mural


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 4 2007, 06:00 PM~8041756
> *PRIMO, I THOUGHT YOU WANTED THE MAGNUM "BOOGIE NIGHTS" WITH SKULLS. I WAS BRINGING IT TO THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah i forgot... :biggrin: see you there.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damnnnnnnnn that mo' fo' is clean beto!

pm me beto or call me l8tr i got some question to ask!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 5 2007, 08:45 AM~8045203
> *damnnnnnnnn that mo' fo' is clean beto!
> 
> pm me beto or call me l8tr i got some question to ask!
> *



PM ME YOU NUMBER HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck with sellin em beto.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 8 2007, 09:59 PM~8070010
> *TO THE TOP
> *


DEE, DEE, DEE answer your pm's. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Swapmeet !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 11:28 AM~8097105
> *Swapmeet !
> *



La Pulga... :dunno: ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE COMING LATER, SUPER DEALS, MUST MAKE ROOM. KITS FOR $7.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 13 2007, 07:57 PM~8099360
> *MORE COMING LATER, SUPER DEALS, MUST MAKE ROOM. KITS FOR $7.00
> *


 POST THEM UP WERE WAITING !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

then post'em primo.........damn dawgie dont make us wait!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME, GIVE ME A FEW


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THESE ARE $20.00 SHIPPED


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what happend to the $7.00 kits??????pm me carnal i need some promos!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT'S LESS THAN $10.00 A KIT SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT'S LESS THAN $10.00 A KIT SHIPPED


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

hey man if u don't sello them together i'll take that 65 rivi and the 59 elco and one of those 67's off your hands next friday


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CASE #3

THIS CASE WILL GO ON EBAY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CASE DEAL ON EBAY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CASE #1

CASE ON EBAY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me foolio!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT PM ME FOOLIO!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 PM~8113885
> *TTT PM ME FOOLIO!!!!
> *


TTT PM HIM FOOLIO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey just checking to see if my stand went out yet? Thanks homie.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn beto thats some killer deals homie..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 16 2007, 07:29 PM~8118754
> *Hey just checking to see if my stand went out yet? Thanks homie.
> *


SURE DID, PM ME IF YOU NEED CONFIRMATION #


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

No its cool just post office been slackin lately. I got bob's packages (bought last)sooner than the paint stand and kits from lowridermodels. They are just idiots down here.


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

They got there act together homie and delivered it today. TTT


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

got the pinto homie uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 18 2007, 08:48 PM~8131715
> *T t t
> *


THANKS, MARKIE MARK


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Beto, I got my package today. Thanks bro!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ever get that Hot Rod Chevy out in the mail homie?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 16 2007, 08:37 PM~8118786
> *t t t
> *


i been confused since i registered on this site, WHAT THE HECK DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 05:03 PM~8150274
> *i been confused since i registered on this site, WHAT THE HECK DOES THIS MEAN?
> *


To The Top... with this topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 21 2007, 05:48 PM~8150175
> *Ever get that Hot Rod Chevy out in the mail homie?????
> *


.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 21 2007, 04:08 PM~8150296
> *.
> *


It should be half way there.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2007, 06:10 PM~8150303
> *It should be half way there.
> *


  Thanks mang!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PRICE $5.00 PER SET SHIPPED.
520 TIRES WITH WHITE WALLS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ROBERTO GOT PICS OF THE #1117, IF SO I'M INTERESTED


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2007, 07:59 AM~8177874
> *ROBERTO GOT PICS OF THE #1117, IF SO I'M INTERESTED
> *



i might be wrong bro, but i think they are like these!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO THOSE THEN, BETO I NEED THE ONES THAT LOOK REAL GOLD NOT ORANGE GOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SORRY BUT PEGASUS SWITCH TO SOME CHEAPER CHINESE FACTORY AND THIS IS WHAT THEY PUT OUT. HAVEN'T SEEN THE NICE LOOKIN GOLD FOR A MINUTE. THERE'S A FEW IN THE #1111 AND #1115 LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 26 2007, 09:32 AM~8178481
> *SORRY BUT PEGASUS SWITCH TO SOME CHEAPER CHINESE FACTORY AND THIS IS WHAT THEY PUT OUT. HAVEN'T SEEN THE NICE LOOKIN GOLD FOR A MINUTE. THERE'S A FEW IN THE #1111 AND #1115 LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *



anything to save money, :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2007, 06:10 AM~8177933
> * NO THOSE THEN, BETO I NEED THE ONES THAT LOOK REAL GOLD NOT ORANGE GOLD
> *


*X2 HOMIE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT for THE PEGASUS WHEELS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2007, 07:10 AM~8177933
> * NO THOSE THEN, BETO I NEED THE ONES THAT LOOK REAL GOLD NOT ORANGE GOLD
> *



You know you paint them all anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Answer your pm bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 2 2007, 10:14 PM~8223483
> *Answer your pm bro.
> *



YA!!!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!! CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN PRIMO!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 2 2007, 09:17 PM~8223513
> *YA!!!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!! CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN PRIMO!
> *


PICK UP THE PHONE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Beto, whats up with the Charger man????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 16 2007, 04:57 PM~8321624
> *Beto, whats up with the Charger man????
> *



X-2 sup wit my stuff homie uffin:

just curious :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BIGGC AND WAGONGUY YOU STUFF WILL BE IN THE MAIL TOMORROW.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 16 2007, 05:22 PM~8321798
> *BIGGC AND WAGONGUY YOU STUFF WILL BE IN THE MAIL TOMORROW.
> *



ok kool uffin:

beto at your house?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Still WAITING!! :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

do you still have the 60 and67 impalas if so please pm me


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 20 2007, 08:49 PM~8602392
> *do you still have the 60 and67 impalas if so please pm me
> *


PM SENT, I HAVE THE 2 IN STOCK


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 20 2007, 03:32 AM~8594515
> *Still WAITING!!  :scrutinize:
> *


YOUR TESTOR CHARGER IS ON THE WAY, ENJOY BUILDING BOTH :scrutinize:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo beto u still have that glass house...its the $7 kit right


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

got any 50 ford truck?????????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 02:13 PM~8608573
> *yo beto u still have that glass house...its the $7 kit right
> *


NO, WAIT I MAY HAVE ONE THAT IS OPEN MISSING THE TRAILOR AND BOX.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8608579
> *got any 50 ford truck?????????????
> *


I MAY HAVE IN A BAGGIE FOR ABOUT $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 20 2007, 03:32 AM~8594515
> *Still WAITING!!  :scrutinize:
> *


OH FORGOT TO TELL YOU I SHIPPED IT UPS NOT US POSTAL, THAT'S WHY IT'S NOT THERE YET.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 04:33 PM~8608715
> *NO, WAIT I MAY HAVE ONE THAT IS OPEN MISSING THE TRAILOR AND BOX.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: do you just have a trailor


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 02:37 PM~8608761
> *:happysad:  :happysad: do you just have a trailor
> *


I HAVE TWO TRAILOR AND CAN OPEN BOXES TO GET MORE.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Beto I pmed you asking bout the chrome undies for a 64 Impala. Got any?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 21 2007, 06:16 PM~8610950
> *Beto I pmed you asking bout the chrome undies for a 64 Impala. Got any?
> *


NO, SORRY TRY LOWRIDERMODELS (MARKIE)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8610813
> *I HAVE TWO TRAILOR AND CAN OPEN BOXES TO GET MORE.
> *


how much for a trailor


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey beto let me no win u get the m/o


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 23 2007, 08:27 PM~8629485
> *hey beto let me no win u get the m/o
> *


KOOL, THANKS, beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 23 2007, 08:27 PM~8629485
> *hey beto let me no win u get the m/o
> *


KOOL, THANKS, beto


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 24 2007, 01:52 AM~8630214
> *KOOL, THANKS, beto
> *


my bad homie i was in a rush win i sunt that post,i just reread it and it didnt sound rite to meforgive me homie


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

beto i sent you a pm...ttt


----------

